# Mobile delta



## Josh3 (Apr 16, 2020)

The speckled trout in the Delta was great this past weekend. Caught 35 trout friday and released most. Caught another dozen Sunday morning in the COLD. We went in a bay boat but Im hoping to get back in a skiff ASAP.


----------



## Tripletail (Apr 8, 2021)

Fishing up there is just heating up too should get better with these first few cold fronts


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Always love the fishing up there this time of year! Going home in college meant wearing out the specs in the delta at Thanksgiving and Fish River at Christmas.


----------



## Tripletail (Apr 8, 2021)

Yep my home away from home for sure


----------

